# To Laube or not to Laube?



## aliceisalive (Dec 10, 2012)

So!
To all the dog groomers out there, how do you feel about Laube brand clippers?
I've been using Andis brand clippers for years, and seriously dislike Wahl (except for my little Wahl Bravura cordless, perfect for detail work) I've stuck with Andis super 2 speed for a few years and they are alright, but I'm looking for something maybe with a little more OOMPH. I do a lot of large hairy dogs and I need the power to get through that hair quickly without bogging down or getting too hot.

I have heard that Laube's are a bit more heavy-duty and work well for large thick-coated dogs. I have also (heard) that they do have some issues with breaking down, and parts are not cheap. Also, are the blades for Laube the same as Wahl/Andis, as in are they interchangeable? Or are Laube blades totally different (meaning do I have to get a whole new blade set just for this type of clipper) 

Any thoughts? What kind of experiences have you had with Laube clippers? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Laube is also well known for bad customer service, and their clippers require alot of maintenance and replacing parts. I dont recommend them, myself. However, the Laube users like them and deal with the downsides.


----------



## kbt_guy (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't need a heavier duty clipper beyond what I've got, but if I did I would considered Aesculap (aka German Red Clippers). I've not had my hands on them, but from what I've read they are rock solid, but maybe a little heavy. They're also pricey. Their Fav5 corded model will use standard Andis/Oster blades and they also manufacture their own line of blades. Cherrybrook has them; probably some other suppliers as well.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Laube Litening and love it. I do worry what would happen if I had a problem with all I've heard about their customer service. But I've had it for about 3 years with no problems whatsoever. The only maintenance I've done is the tune-up kit once or twice a year. It uses the same blades most any clipper does. If you use it on high speed, your blades will heat up more quickly.

Recently, I've started using my Bravura with the Wahl SS combs for most my grooms though. I love it. But I still go back to the Laube for shave downs or matted dogs.


----------

